# Colnago Competition Dating



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Just picked this up, and the seller has no idea of the year.

It has Chorous 8-speed shifting, and the Precisia fork.

Any ideas on the vintage?

Would the pair of 1996 Atlanta wheels I have be perfect for this, or what?

View attachment 263378


View attachment 263379


View attachment 263380


View attachment 263381


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice find! I have a Master Olympic that has same group and a different art decor paint that is mid 90's.

Atlanta's or Shamal's would look great on your bike!

Since the logo on your RD is fading you could polish it. Have seen this done and the polished look is awesome. Also-get a polished quill stem, looks so much better IMO.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Got a 3TTT quill stem and bars ready to mount up, and thanks for the polished deraileur idea. I'll try it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

saw that bike on ricardo.ch. 

Are you living in Switzerland ?


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

That bike indeed was on Ricardo (the Swiss don't trust Ebay), and I cannot believe I got it for that price. Can't wait to see it in person here in Luzern.


----------

